# Tracking in Southern California



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello!

I do not have any experience with tracking, but I am very interested in getting started. I am just not sure how to start out. I am in Orange County, Ca and I can't find any classes within an hour of where I am. My boy is almost a year and half and I hope that it isn't too late to start him out. He has basic obedience and has been showing in conformation since he was 6 months. 

Does anyone have any suggestions of how to get started? Do I really need to take a class or should I just find some good videos? Once again...total newbie to field sports.

Thank you!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You might get more leads posting in the "All Sports" section. There are tracking clubs who offer classes that can get you started. My Win's daughter in KS has her TDX, and I know her owner trains for it separately from her fieldwork training sessions.

The trailing and quartering our dogs learn to do in hunting is different enough from what is required to pass a tracking test that you do need to focus your training specifically for it. This area is more about training a dog to hunt or do hunt tests and field trials which is a different skill set and process, despite the overlap of scentwork being an aspect of each sport.


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh I see! Thank you for letting me know. I will try putting it in the All Sports Section. Thanks again!


----------

